# ¡Dudu678 sobrepasa los 4.000!



## chics

Hola Dudu. 

Pues te cuento la historia. Resulta que hoy, de repente, me encuentro miles (no sé si eran _cuatro_ miles) de mensajes privados de todas las niñas***, peleándose por ser la que te abría el hilo de felicitaciones pero haciendo como que no, así dandose codazos y poniéndose colorás: que el Dudu pensará que le voy detrás, que si le hago aún más la pelota va a creer... pero muriéndose de ganas, cual niñillas de doce años. 

Y al final ninguna se ha atrevido . Lo tendré que hacer yo . Por cierto, mi número de teléfono es el 678.678.678 (ya verás, ahora me llamarán pendón por haber hecho lo que ellas querían) y salgo del trabajo a las seis. Conste que yo salgo antes en la lista que las otras zorronas... 

¡El último se queda sin caramelos!

*¡¡¡Felicidades por tu 4º postmilaniversario!!!*​ 
***y un niñillo, que no sé si le dió un ramalazo gay navideño o si compite sólo por joder.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades Mi Querido Extraterrestre, Siempre Es Un Placer Saludarte En Estas Ocasiones Especiales 

Rosangelus


----------



## Antpax

Felicidades por tus 4.000 apañero. No sé que les das, para que se peleen por ti, tron. Hasta has conseguido que Chics diga más de dos líneas en una felicitación.

Un abrazo.

Ant

Tengo la curiosidad por saber quien será el gay tocapelotas (palabras de Chics )


----------



## lamartus

¿Pero qué pasó?
Llego tarde al río de PMs peleando por abrir el hilo y si me descuido llego tarde a felicitar.

*¡¡Felicidades, Dudu!!*


Uno de los más grandes del foro. Mil gracias por seguir dando el callo y por desasnarme tan a menudo (tus aportes en el Inglés-Español me son fundamentales).​


----------



## Fernita

Felicitaciones por tus 4000!!! 
Y muchas gracias, Dudu.


----------



## krolaina

¿Y quién serán los "zorrones"...? Vamos, ni idea...

Bueno, yo le mando un beso a Chics porque ella será uno de ellos... y a Du le mando muchos "glubs" y un enorme gracias por cómo se porta siempre, por toda la ayuda que presta (porque la presta... luego siempre quiere algo a cambio ) y por esa simpatía... ehm... simpatía?? con que riega sus aportes.

4000 felicitaciones para el señor más serio del foro pero tan especial para muchos.

Un besote grande, besuguillo.

(Luego te paso mi número de teléfono... huy! lo dije en alto?)


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡FELICITEISHONS, DUDU!!*
​


----------



## irene.acler

Felicitaciones


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¡FELICIDADES Dudu y gracias por todo!*
*Eres muy inteligente, y muy amable también...*

*Un abrazo,*
*Cristina*


----------



## Dudu678

¡Y yo que he estado a punto de ponerme en la lista de los que no quieren felicitación! 

Una lástima haber elegido el día 28 de diciembre para llegar a los 4000, porque me cuesta creer que no se trate de una inocentada. 

Ahora me vais a hacer sentir mal cada vez que haga una de esas felicitaciones tan escuetas. Al menos Irene ha tenido la deferencia de dejarme la puerta abierta.

Bueno, me ha hecho reír, que supongo que es lo que importa. Gracias por el pedacito de tiempo que me habéis dado. Tampoco os emocionéis, esto ha sido un _sprint _momentáneo tras el cual se me encomendarán tareas que me alejen de vosotros y sufriré de esplín. Del bazo a la melancolía_. _Bien. Y vaya aliteración que me he marcado. Más o menos. 

Como apunte curioso, chics, acabas de dar en el clavo del porqué del 678. Y tranquilidad, me he cambiado y mi número ya no empieza así. Eso sí, acepto vuestros números... 

El primer enlace es para demostrar que todo lo dicho es correcto. El segundo es por estupor propio.


----------



## Kibramoa

*Felicidades por tus 4,000 sabios aportes Dudu.*

* 
* *Dejo unas de fotos para pasar un momentito alegre. Enhorabuena.*​


----------



## Bienvenidos

Congrats buddy! Haven't talked to you in a while!! Hope everything's well! You are a VERY important part of this forum!

Thanks for all of your help and insight!


----------



## alexacohen

Es posible que me haya metido en el hilo equivocado, pero felicidades.

Ah, y mi teléfono es el ocho-ocho-ochenta y ocho.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Felicidades Dudu.


----------



## sniffrat

Hi scary space monster Dudu678. 

4000 thanks for all the help you offer me (and everyone else)

Cheers mate!!!


----------



## Dudu678

Agradezco todos los comentarios y felicitaciones, ¡pero no puede ser que me hagáis la competencia con felicitaciones breves! ¡Aquí el breve soy yo! Bien... ya estoy más tranquilo.

Por cierto, alexa, ¿dónde está el error?

Dudu, scary space monster.


----------



## housecameron

Dudu678 said:


> ¡Y yo que he estado a punto de ponerme en la lista de los que no quieren felicitación!


 
Io l'ho fatto, ma non ha funzionato.... 

Complimenti & auguri, Dudu


----------



## alexacohen

Dudu678 said:


> Por cierto, alexa, ¿dónde está el error?


 
En que no recuerdo haberme peleado con ninguna niñilla y/o ningún niñillo gay desmelenado, dear and scary space monster...

Ale


----------



## Cristina.

Felicidades


----------



## Berenguer

Dudu (stop) 4000 (stop) Felicidades (stop)


----------



## Dudu678

G   . . . . . . .


----------



## aceituna

¡¡Felices 4000 y feliz 2008!!
Besos,
Inés


----------



## romarsan




----------



## anthodocheio

¡Hola a todos! 
Por fin hoy me puse a leer este hilo (en fin no era tan largo ) y mientras lo estaba leyendo mi hermano que estaba aquí al lado me estaba diciendo "No rias así como tonta"!

Dudu (con tu numero de telefono), querido amigo que ultimamente no coincidimos casi nada, felicitaciones por tus 4122 posts. Tus aportes me han ayudado siempre.

¡Ves como te felicitan todos ahora que no empecé yo el hilo!

Cristina


----------



## Vampiro

Amigo Dudu, llego tarde, tardísimo, seguramente los 4000 post ya quedaron en la historia y vas a por los 5000…
Pero no quise dejar de saludarte y felicitarte, tus aportes son siempre valiosos.
Y aún no olvido que fuiste el único que me hizo “morder el polvo” alguna vez en un hilo, por lo tanto doble felicitación.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Dudu678

Espero, Vampiro, que no haya sido una experiencia traumática. Si te digo la verdad yo no recuerdo el incidente, pero veo que a ti te ha marcado. Tranquilidad, no tengo prisa por aumentar cifras. Despacito y con buena letra.

Y a "Cristina la Griega" decirle que me da la impresión de que nos hemos cruzado demasiado poco. Una risa siempre es positiva así que genial.

La carina oliva mi scrive dall'Italia!! Che onore!

A los demás, por breves, como me queréis hacer la competencia os contesto del mismo modo: G. d. n.

Vayan servidos.


----------



## Vampiro

> Espero, Vampiro, que no haya sido una experiencia traumática. Si te digo la verdad yo no recuerdo el incidente, pero veo que a ti te ha marcado. Tranquilidad, no tengo prisa por aumentar cifras. Despacito y con buena letra.


Jajajaaa!!!
No, amigo, no fue una experiencia tan traumática, y tampoco me ha marcado (tengo una natural tendencia a exagerar un poco). La verdad es que ni siquiera da como para llamarla "incidente".
Fue en un hilo respecto del voseo en que te limitaste a citar al diccionario RAE, cosa que en lo personal detesto hacer; pero me sirvió para aprender algo nuevo, y eso es algo que siempre agradezco y nunca olvido.
Felicitaciones de nuevo.
Un abrazo.


----------



## alexacohen

Dudu678 said:


> A los demás, por breves, como me queréis hacer la competencia os contesto del mismo modo: G. d. n.
> Vayan servidos.


Hombre, Dudu, vale que te hayan felicitado con mensajes telegráficos, pero eso de contestar Goddamn es pasarse.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Eduardito *

*Mil perdones por mi ausencia, pero es que no quería dejarte ninguna línea sin acompañarla de un regalo. Estuve pensando y, al final, mira lo que mando para los madriles... ¡Venga! ¡No te enfades! 4.000 besos para ti.*


----------



## aceituna

Jo, Tradu, veo que has empezado el año belicosa... pero mejor no saques el tema del _fúrgol_, que te puedo recordar cierto partido de hace un par de semanas... 

Baci,
Inés


----------



## Eugin

Dudu,
F. x 4.000 M. I. P.

(Ahora elige tú los adjetivos posibles para la "I"... )


----------



## María Madrid

Y llega por fin el coche escoba (muerta de la vergüenza).

Muchísimas felicidades y a por otros tantos más!!! Saludos,


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

aceituna said:


> Jo, Tradu, veo que has empezado el año belicosa... pero mejor no saques el tema del _fúrgol_, que te puedo recordar cierto partido de hace un par de semanas...
> 
> Baci,
> Inés


 
¡Jo! ¡Inesita! Si no era más que una bromita... 

Baci a Torino


----------

